

Show HN: Hobson is an open-source automation platform - whizzosoftware

Hobson is an open-source automation hub and aggregator for the Internet of Things (IoT). It integrates smart devices from many manufacturers and makes them available via an intuitive web-based console and simple REST API.<p>Hobson&#x27;s goals are:<p>- ease of use for both end-users and developers - no cloud service requirement - high modularity - comprehensive documention - small footprint for resource-limited devices<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hobson-automation.com<p>Be sure to check out the newly published developer video.<p>Thanks for looking!
======
dantonse
This is the product I have been looking for. I have my Venstar Thermostat,
Philips Hue Lights, and my Foscom camera all working through Hobson
seamlessly. I was surprised to find out that Hobson auto discovered my
Thermostat and Foscom camera, and there was no configuration required on my
end, other than adding the plugin from the menu. GUI is super simple to use.
Great job on this. =-DA

